# KOS vs. STFU



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

Hmmm, any idea who is more cut? I can't tell.







5'11"  @  260






5'8"   @ 205


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

why not full body nudes?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

good god that kid is fuking ugly


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

oh and nice cat tower dumb shit


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> oh and nice cat tower dumb shit



cat tower=dumb shit? wowww.

costco, $100 cat tower, 6 foot tall.....more like nice cat tower, how fucking EPIC


----------



## SupaSwole (May 14, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> why not full body nudes?


^^^ this one 12 inch cock pic would shut everybody up...


And the cat tower is way homo... Just sayin


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> why not full body nudes?



not trying to make anyone self conscious....haha jk


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> ^^^ this one 12 inch cock pic would shut everybody up...
> 
> 
> And the cat tower is way homo... Just sayin



Hahah i love animals, I do whatever makes them happy! Even if it is throwing down $100


----------



## Ezskanken (May 14, 2012)

STFU, you always forget to block your face out man.  Just for safety purposes you know...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

no matter what you do ....you still look like dog shit


love the massive acne and receding hairline barey out of your teens


its taken you massive drug abusive to be in half decent shape at 190 pounds or so

might as well give up now


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

^safety purposes?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ^safety purposes?


he thins you are ugly as sin


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no matter what you do ....you still look like dog shit
> 
> 
> love the massive acne and receding hairline barey out of your teens
> ...




hahaha i have 0 balding. and im actually 205. hey, whats 15 lbs right? dont get mad your fucking disgusting. i feel bad for your wife...how sad, she needs a real cock like mine...have her call KOS(King Of SuckingDick)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> hahaha i have 0 balding. and im actually 205. hey, whats 15 lbs right? dont get mad your fucking disgusting. i feel bad for your wife...how sad, she needs a real cock like mine...have her call KOS(King Of SuckingDick)



lol at you trying to get laid with that mug


have fun fantasizing about my chic though

pathetic


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

bwhahahahahahha

oh my god!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

^i cant believe how funny you find this....all of your pictures are 1,000,000X worse and disgusting than this. 

P.S. When it comes to face shots of me, why do you always post this one and not any other? Omfg.....you think my other ones are sexy...don't you? faggot


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

Wait, why is your avatar a picture of another dude with his shirt off? now thatssss what i call fantasizing!! HOMO!!!!!!!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

poor hideous dude


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2012)

why on earth would you stand naked infront of camera and then think that is perfectly normal to post it online for other men to see?....you,my friend should move in with elton john asap..and take that cat tower with you


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> why on earth would you stand naked infront of camera and then think that is perfectly normal to post it online for other men to see?....you,my friend should move in with elton john asap..and take that cat tower with you



Ew bro! How do you know my shorts aren't pulled down low....why the FUCK would make the assumption that I am naked!!!!!! WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

awesome deflection


not


----------



## secdrl (May 14, 2012)

I saw a deluxe cat tower on sale at Sam's Club today for 199.99, normally 249.99. Just something to think about..


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

KOS vs STFU? 

RED DRAGON DO YOU SEE??? - YouTube


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

°º©siluha©º° said:


>



lmfao


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

lol siluha is fucking awesome


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

Stfu is 90000000x jerker


Kos you're pathetically insecure


----------



## [SIL] (May 14, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Stfu is 90000000x jerker
> 
> 
> Kos you're pathetically insecure


yeah...my life sucks....im so unhappy

motherfucker please


how does being an opionated asshole make me insecure...im an old school overly macho american male...nothing more to it than that


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

^lmao

As funny as this thread turned out stfu has a solid build, props bro


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

stfu might have a beautiful smile, but he likes his just robbed a 7/11 look

kos is probs stronger, but stfu looks better

2 of u should get a hotel room and get it on, then post pics of that!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> ^lmao
> 
> As funny as this thread turned out stfu has a solid build, props bro



he does


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

why knock his cat tower btw? i like cats also, they make a great dog snack!


----------



## juiceball44 (May 14, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> why knock his cat tower btw? i like cats also, they make a great dog snack!



I like them too, I make a little cash on the side slanging them to the local chinese take out joint


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

I built my own cat tower out of new carpet scraps some plywood and used 2x4's. Cost me about $5.

Before I put the carpet on I dumped some cat nip on the back of the carpet. Cats love it!

STFU looks good for a midget....


----------



## bigbenj (May 14, 2012)

Heavy owns cats?
Am disappoint.....


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

Hahah thats some good photo shop! I like it! + rep for you! sil


----------



## bigbenj (May 14, 2012)

BTW, STFU looks better. KOS is stronger. Both are ugly.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> btw, stfu looks better. Kos is stronger. Both are ugly.



hes uglier!


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hes uglier!



KOS stronger??


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

^post a pic of ur mug and let us judge lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

Can we get a video challenge... as to who is stronger?


----------



## bigbenj (May 14, 2012)

KOS, you look so much better un-obese.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

SFW said:


> Can we get a video challenge... as to who is stronger?



Well if KOS wants to match a 315X24 or 500X5 on squat id be more than impressed. Or a 500X8 deadlift, or a 315X9 bench. If he can match either of those, id crap myself


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2012)

Who would win in a shirtless tug of war?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

I havent really squated or done deads seriously in years...torn mcl makes it nearly impossible....i also see them as awesome ego exercises


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Heavy owns cats?
> Am disappoint.....



Target practice...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

sfw said:


> who would win in a shirtless tug of war?


well since he is not 205 im gonna say me


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

ok KOS is way better looking

u almost look half decent for a psychotic aggressive sociopath  jk lolz


----------



## Watson (May 14, 2012)

Helping Hand Urinal - YouTube


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> well since he is not 205 im gonna say me



yep. id probably guess so


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

tall paul said:


> ok kos is way better looking
> 
> u almost look half decent for a psychotic aggressive sociopath  Jk lolz


i just get angry easily


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

Mirror mirror on the wall, who is fairest of them all?


----------



## SupaSwole (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>


^^^ the only white man to ever make me moist....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

vibrant said:


> mirror mirror on the wall, who is fairest of them all?


stfu
your post dont amount to a pile of dog shit


----------



## Vibrant (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> stfu
> your post dont amount to a pile of dog shit



Like your posts do?


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im an old school overly macho american male



Is that how you see yourself? Most of your posts stink of insecurity. At least that's how I view them.

You post pics of your wife, your constant request for pics of others, increasing arguments with fellow members.

A desperate need for... validation?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

curt james said:


> is that how you see yourself? Most of your posts stink of insecurity. At least that's how i view them.you post pics of your wife, your constant request for pics of others, increasing arguments with fellow members.a desperate need for... Validation?



bwhahahahahahahaha

holy shit...you are an anorexic FAT closet homosexual with no children at 50 fuking years old who is a nontraining mod on a bbing forum


does that not reek of desperation? Interaction with people you have jack shit in common with?! A desperate plea from the geek to be accepted amongst the jocks! It is so fuking sad...look at yourself...just ask the question how the fuck did you become a mod on a bbing forum?
You kissed mucho ass thats how and you still do


do i see my self as overly macho? A chip on my shoulder? A loudmouth rebel ready to fight at the drop of a hat!? Thats how i was raised watching john wayne and rocky balboa draped in the flag with his face beat in...now you goddamn faggots support orlando bloom movies an that faggot bieber kid....the alpha male in america is dead...long live curt james...he oozes machismo


PLEASE CURT TELL ME ALL YOU KNOW ABOUT WOMEN...I POST MINE BECAUSE SHE IS MY PRIZE....WITHOUT HER I AM A BIG FUKING TRUCK WITH NO MOTOR...I AM SURE ONE DAY YOU WILL FIND A GOOD MAN WHO INSPIRES YOU JUST THE SAME


----------



## secdrl (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwhahahahahahahaha
> 
> holy shit...you are an anorexic FAT closet homosexual with no children at 50 fuking years old who is a nontraining mod on a bbing forum
> 
> ...



I didn't know John Wayne shaved his arms?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

He probly did


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> He probly did




I take back what said kos. I love a good ranger. You're officially jerked


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

Ranger?


----------



## Saney (May 14, 2012)

I basically just wasted several minutes of my life reading through this thread..


My Conclusion..


KOS is More Jerked
KOS is More Leaner
KOS is Less Ugly
KOS has a hot trailor park wife
KOS is Stronger
KOS would win in a shirtless tug of war
KOS is the master of IronMagForums.


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I AM A BIG FUKING TRUCK WITH NO MOTOR...



At least you got one thing right.







And by BIG you mean _FAT_, right?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

Not going in circles with you old man...its all been said before


you are superior...you win ....whatever i gotta say to shut your faggot mouth with your lame ass fake nice guy post


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

silver_back said:


> i basically just wasted several minutes of my life reading through this thread..
> 
> 
> My conclusion..
> ...



so much truth


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ranger?



Whoops. 

Rager*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

Well i am def the king of that


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Well i am def the king of that



Gears or just natural rage?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 14, 2012)

Very much natural


----------



## Goodskie (May 14, 2012)

Pop a xanie


----------



## Curt James (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Not going in circles with you



You lie! lol



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> old man...its all been said before
> 
> 
> *you are superior...you win ....*whatever i gotta say to shut your faggot mouth with your lame ass



That's one difference between you and me -- you're very concerned over appearing superior.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *fake nice guy* post



What are you saying, that I'm not a nice guy? That I'm _a bad guy?_


----------



## Tesla (May 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I basically just wasted several minutes of my life reading through this thread..





Truer words have never been spoken. 


Btw...Saney is the most jerked and tan Mf'er on IM bar none.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I basically just wasted several minutes of my life reading through this thread..
> 
> 
> My Conclusion..
> ...





  then swallowing his cum?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 14, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwhahahahahahahaha
> 
> holy shit...you are an anorexic FAT closet homosexual with no children at 50 fuking years old who is a nontraining mod on a bbing forum
> 
> ...





How could he be anorexic and fat?
-you are an idiot

He doesn't workout?
-Actually, he does...he even has videos to prove it, on real gym equipment too...Not some retarded ass dumbbells that he tries to lift over his head in his fucking bedroom like a loser.



Not reading the rest because your a fucking retard.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> How could he be anorexic and fat?
> -you are an idiot
> 
> He doesn't workout?
> ...



goes months an months admittedly without training....just cause he goes to planet fitness every now an then doesnt mean he trains


skinny fat is a true /real/and worst bodytype dumb shit


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 15, 2012)

KOS is handsome in a slingblade kinda way


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS is handsome in a slingblade kinda way



rugged cuteness perhaps. 

STFU is moar jerked obviously, but he displays all the attributes of a stupid cunt


----------



## OTG85 (May 15, 2012)

New Member 20 Yrs. Old

Stfu is all natty check this out


----------



## [SIL] (May 15, 2012)




----------



## XYZ (May 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I havent really squated or done deads seriously in years...torn mcl makes it nearly impossible....i also see them as awesome ego exercises




Sounds like an excuse.  Post up videos or keep hiding behind the computer.


----------



## SupaSwole (May 15, 2012)

All these arguments are stupid. Yea KOS is fatter than stfu, but everybody here is built different. You guys who weigh 170 and gain up to a ripped 190 consider yourself lucky. It's hard for us so called fat guys to drop that same 20 lbs. no I'm not ripped but I've lost around 50 lbs and I feel damn good about myself. Also y'all constantly bash KOS about his wife, she's pretty( especially for one of us fat boys) and he has mad respect for her so ease up.The constant argue n makes us all look like a bunch of fucking fags...... Just sayin


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 15, 2012)

I agree with a lot of what supa says above but I also think KOS brings a lot on himself


----------



## EARL (May 15, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwhahahahahahahaha
> 
> holy shit...you are an anorexic FAT closet homosexual with no children at 50 fuking years old who is a nontraining mod on a bbing forum
> 
> ...




^^^^

This is why pro wrestling is not good for the brain.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>





Even though clothes make your appearence less appalling, 
what you choose to actually wear is downright dreadful.


This thread is  offensive on so many levels BTW.


----------



## [SIL] (May 15, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 15, 2012)




----------



## SupaSwole (May 15, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## [SIL] (May 15, 2012)




----------



## NVRBDR (May 15, 2012)

LOL at this crazy thread has gotten out of hand!


----------



## bigbenj (May 15, 2012)

mauahahahahahahaha


----------



## SupaSwole (May 15, 2012)

^^^ too good for AG now that he's a big time distributor ...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 15, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> New Member 20 Yrs. Old
> 
> Stfu is all natty check this out



I have yet to see better ownage 

In conclusion, I'd rather be an angry fatarse than a delusional lying dwarf


----------



## EARL (May 15, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I just threw up a little in my mouth



Serves you right for over-indulging on the cum.


----------



## EARL (May 15, 2012)

^^^^^

The acne on this pinhead goblin is just sickening.

No  fucking way any female wants to deal with that.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2012)

XYZ said:


> Sounds like an excuse.  Post up videos or keep hiding behind the computer.



my mcl is legit torn...but you are right that i could still apply myself to those exercises i dont like


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> rugged cuteness perhaps.
> 
> STFU is moar jerked obviously, but he displays all the attributes of a stupid cunt


just ignore the facial scars and dents an its all good


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 15, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> New Member 20 Yrs. Old
> 
> Stfu is all natty check this out




hhaha i was trying to piss off unnatty people who were tinier.. i got banned from that bullshit site the first day


----------



## SFW (May 15, 2012)

I dunno, focusing on another mans facial appearance seems a lil less than hetero imo. Who gives a fuck what he looks like?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 16, 2012)

^seriously, what is this, a GQ forum!?

HAHHA, these fucking photoshops are making my night. They are really funny!


And the whole other post in the random website was hilarious. I posted a few photos of myself, claiming to be natural to stir things up...kept me somewhat entertained. 1 post, and people still yappin' over a month later Mwhahaha


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2012)

Poor cover story. Further evidence of inherent stupidity :coffee;


----------



## XYZ (May 16, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ^seriously, what is this, a GQ forum!?
> 
> HAHHA, these fucking photoshops are making my night. They are really funny!
> 
> ...



I think your stupidity is on par with Azza, and that's saying something.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 16, 2012)

XYZ said:


> I think your stupidity is on par with Azza, and that's saying something.



Azza has his funny moments, even if it is in self-ownage


----------



## [SIL] (May 16, 2012)

I FEEL SICK..


----------



## coolhandjames (May 16, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> bwhahahahahahha
> 
> oh my god!




Who would get a tattoo written backwards ?

I'm truly perplexed.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 16, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Poor cover story. Further evidence of inherent stupidity :coffee;




you really want to talk about stupidity when you can even  correctly...?


----------



## EARL (May 16, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you really want to talk about stupidity when you can even  correctly...?



WHAT THE FUCK???

If someone else is writting your material, YOU SHOULD FIRE THEM NOW.


----------



## [SIL] (May 16, 2012)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 16, 2012)

Jesus cat alert!!


----------



## juiceball44 (May 16, 2012)

lmao oh lawd


----------



## independent (May 16, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


>



Can you please put azza's head on the cat.


----------



## [SIL] (May 18, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Can you please put azza's head on the cat.


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2012)

Lmao wtf


----------



## withoutrulers (May 18, 2012)

just awesome


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2012)

That's gold!


----------



## Watson (May 18, 2012)

**note to self, do look at siluhas work when im drinking, gatorade snot tastes no better than snot and its a bitch to clean off laptop!


----------



## Saney (May 18, 2012)

Is the Refrigerator taller than he is or am I the only one who thinks so?


----------



## [SIL] (May 18, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 18, 2012)

^Wow....you must have some crazy fantasies about me...


----------



## tommygunz (May 18, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> New Member 20 Yrs. Old
> 
> Stfu is all natty check this out



Bump for this epic post


----------



## [SIL] (May 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> ^Wow....you must have some crazy fantasies about me...




we all do bro..you display some much flesh in here that it is hard to contain myself..


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 18, 2012)




----------



## [SIL] (Nov 15, 2014)

bump


----------



## charley (Nov 15, 2014)

..  funny shit  ......miss those days, nice work Sil..


----------

